# Pro pics of my grulla pinto filly



## cretahillsgal (Jun 6, 2010)

This is the first foal that I have kept so far. She was born last year. She is 29" tall and is a homozygous tobiano grulla pinto. Her registered name is Creta Hills Affair Of My Heart, but I call her Affie.

I am very pleased with the way her pics turned out. She is very timid by nature and it is very hard to get her to "show". And it seems that it is impossible to get her to stand square. LOL


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jun 6, 2010)

For those who dont remember this is her at 24 hours old last year.


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 6, 2010)

What a delicate beauty!


----------



## Loess Hills (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, she is a lovely little mare! Shy or not, you got some great pictures.


----------



## Shari (Jun 6, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 6, 2010)

Skunks work wonders for the shy ones, don't they? She looks beautiful!!!!!


----------



## rockin r (Jun 6, 2010)

Very Nice Julie! She would look great standing in my pasture...


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 6, 2010)

oh my what a little beauty! She's a doll and the photos turned out fantastic - so pretty I didn't pay attention to "square" or not .... LOL who cares she's awesome!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 6, 2010)

She is just beautiful


----------



## REO (Jun 6, 2010)

There she is!





Karrel & I saw the beauty she was going to become when she was here as a baby. I'm glad you kept her! Love that lil girl!


----------



## Ferrah (Jun 7, 2010)

Very pretty little girl!


----------



## wrs (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice pictures. Pretty girl you have there.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 7, 2010)

She's a beauty Jules! Congratulations on her gorgeous pics.


----------



## Jill (Jun 7, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## Connie P (Jun 7, 2010)

Very pretty Julie!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Uw, LOVE the third and fourth shots! What a beautiful, delicate little filly. And grulla to boot!





Leia


----------



## srpwildrose (Jun 8, 2010)

Woozer she is toally beautiful.....and homozygous! Awesome.

She is a natural beauty in those pics.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 8, 2010)

_What a doll.... the photos look great_


----------



## wingnut (Jun 8, 2010)

She's simply amazing! Wow! And those pictures are to die for!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! I am pretty attached to this girl. From the start she has never been the lovey, attention-seeking kind of girl. She was actually scared of everyone from the time she was born. Just in the last 3-4 months she has finally started to settle down. But despite that I love her and plan to keep her.

Did you notice the small white "heart" on her neck?



Its how I decided on the name Affair Of My Heart.


----------

